# Funny and Stupid Signs



## Pappy (Aug 22, 2014)

Do we really need to be told some of these things?


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 22, 2014)

View attachment 9220


----------



## Pappy (Aug 22, 2014)

Couple more:


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 22, 2014)

View attachment 9224 View attachment 9225


----------



## Ina (Aug 22, 2014)

What a quick witted bar owner. :lofl:


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 23, 2014)

View attachment 9236


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 24, 2014)

View attachment 9271


----------



## Pappy (Aug 24, 2014)

The cat sign is my favorite.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 26, 2014)

When everyone is merging left, there is always a few knot heads that do this.


----------

